# Silicone Sealant?



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I know that you can use 100% silicone sealant from any hardware store for use in aquariums, but I wasn't sure about one thing. Most of the stuff that we have is labeled 100% silicone, but it also says things like "mold and mildew resistant". Is this safe...I mean, is it just naturally resistant or do they add things? Of course, then it wouldn't be 100% silicone, but who knows? 

Thanks for any replies! BTW I'm just looking to see if the stuff that I used on a tank divider (which I haven't used yet of course) is safe to use.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have read that silicone that contains milldewcide like those for windows,shouldn't be used in aquariums. Is toxic. I would always look at label to see that it said aquarium safe.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok thanks. The thing that kills me is that I can buy a huge container at Home Depot for the same price that will get me a teeny tiny tube at the lfs just because it says "aquarium safe" on it :/ I think I've seen some that doesn't have any other claims on it though.


----------

